# Topics > Toys >  Junior, robot toy, Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited

ycoorobot.com/products/junior-1-0

----------


## Airicist

YCOO JUNIOR 1.0 demo video by Silverlit Toys

Published on Apr 11, 2019

----------

